# Just ordered my new car...:) Update.



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well after a few months of being car-less and generally miserable i've just driven and ordered a new Lotus Elise S.
I've gone for Starlight Black metallic with Sports Pack which includes black lightweight alloy wheels,sports seats,traction control,sports dampers and have also added an i-pod connection,leather trimmed centre console(looks much better than the standard plastic one),some additional carpet and have Mastershielded the bonnet and front wings.
Tried to keep it as basic as possible but in the end i just love those wheels!

Bought it from Dream Machines in Heathfield,Sussex who have been a joy to deal with and who actually talked me out of fitting a Touring Pack for Â£2k!!,can't say enough good things about them 

Anyway here is a pic of a customers car('scuse dodgy mobile quality)that is the same colour and same wheels









Lead time is between two to eight weeks(so no stupid six month wait!),i'll find out on Monday when i'm getting it...
Will post a full write up when i get it-but wow what a drive today,so much fun 

*Update*:I've been told my car will be ready at the beginning of April (week 14),so thats about six weeks.I know its only six weeks but i think they'll be the longest of my life :lol: 
BTW,added Microfibre ProBax seats as a no cost option 8) 
Can't wait!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice 

Loads of pics when you take delivery please


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Is aircon standard nowadays or is that part of the touring pack?

If so, I think you'll regret not having aircon. Those cabins get tres warm.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Widget said:


> Is aircon standard nowadays or is that part of the touring pack?
> 
> If so, I think you'll regret not having aircon. Those cabins get tres warm.


No,aircon is a separate option and for Â£1000 i did'nt see it as money well spent when i'd have the top off 90% of the time.
I think i used the a/c three times in 9 months in my TTC and probably half a dozen times in 3 years in the wifes car-its not going to be an everyday driver so i'm not at all bothered 

*Edit*I reserve the right to completely change my mind if its a hot summer this year! :lol:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Think I'm gonna get myself one of these when I finish with the Z.

Great car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice but why is the number plate on back to front :wink:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Good car choice. Enjoy!



Widget said:


> If so, I think you'll regret not having aircon. Those cabins get tres warm.


Personally I disagree. My "R" came with it, but I could certainly live without. Handy for faster demisting sometimes in winter, but unless it's actually raining you should have the top off at all times anyway and the airflow should keep you cool.  
Nice to have, but by no means essential IMHO.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice but why is the number plate on back to front :wink:


That's what I was thinking - it's the same on the car in the background too. :?

Nice looking motor though mate 8)


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

TeeTees said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice but why is the number plate on back to front :wink:
> ...


For some reason the Mrs camera on her phone took the pics back to front and upside down :?:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Widget said:


> I think you'll regret not having aircon. Those cabins get tres warm.


in an Exige yes - Elise no...

also, aircon weighs A LOT...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Great looking car mate,
I shall be travelling to Scotland on the 5th March to pic up my Elise 111R.
Cant bloody wait!


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Any of you guys found a forum for Lotus' you can recommend?

My brothers just brought an Elise to try his hand at track days so i'm sure he'll be looking for loads of advise.

E


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Good choice but then I would say that !

If you dealt with Ken I was his very first buying customer !

When did you test drive it?

Ken asked if he could borrow mine last weekend for a demo but it was just too difficult to organise.

I have air con because it was the only red one available pretty much immediately and when I've made my mind up on something I want it (unlike the 9 months I've been waiting for my X5 and what will now be 6 months for the TT). Barely ever used it though.

If it is not an every day car you need to get a Stage 2 Sports Exchaust on it !


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

E said:


> Any of you guys found a forum for Lotus' you can recommend?
> 
> My brothers just brought an Elise to try his hand at track days so i'm sure he'll be looking for loads of advise.
> 
> E


www.seloc.org


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

535dboy said:


> Good choice but then I would say that !
> 
> If you dealt with Ken I was his very first buying customer !
> 
> ...


Test drove the S Saturday just gone and had a go in an SC the week before 

Blimey,dont start me on exhausts-at the mo i'm deciding between the Stage 2,a 2bular,a Larini and a Janspeed!Aaaargh if it was'nt bad enough on Saturday deciding what to have/not have,colour,wheels etc...
And then Ken rings me today and asks if i want leather seats or microfibre as a no cost option [smiley=help.gif]

...Now just waiting for my build date


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

535dboy said:


> E said:
> 
> 
> > Any of you guys found a forum for Lotus' you can recommend?
> ...


Best Lotus forum by far [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

My neighbour tried the SC that weekend too - big bucks though isnt it?

Can't speak for the others but the Stage 2 one makes some wicked noises - particularly on the over run 8)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Great looking car mate,
> I shall be travelling to Scotland on the 5th March to pic up my Elise 111R.
> Cant bloody wait!


You trading in the TT :?:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

04DTT said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking car mate,
> ...


Hi Dec,

No Keeping the TT, managed to get my house sold so able to afford both, for now...


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > sniper-sam said:
> ...


Sam, are you moving over to the dark side? :evil: :wink:


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


It's a not a dark side - everyday is a bright day when you drive a Lotus


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


Dont panic steve, still keeping the TT, hopefully have the Elise next Wednesday, depending on weather etc I may bring to the meet on the 9th


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > sniper-sam said:
> ...


So Sam that will be pics of the Elise (on your camera) you'll be bringing along then? :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol: We shall see.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

congats on your choice of car Paulie - mine's just approaching 5k miles, and the engine has really loosened up (and sounds much better too)

I had the chance to drive both the S and R back-to-back at Hethel, and although it's fun to rev the R up to 8.5k revs, the S is just as capable, and on the road the wider torque band makes for a much more pleasant drive.


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

That is probably very true and as an every day car that is important. A lot of the car mags say the S is the best model, even over the new SC

I however only drive mine like I stole it early on weekend mornings so I would like the extra humph

Will probably get an exige - just not quite yet as I've spent rather a lot on cars this year


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

535dboy said:


> That is probably very true and as an every day car that is important. A lot of the car mags say the S is the best model, even over the new SC
> 
> I however only drive mine like I stole it early on weekend mornings so I would like the extra humph
> 
> Will probably get an exige - just not quite yet as I've spent rather a lot on cars this year


I think the problem with the SC is primarily cost - tick a few options and you're looking at near Â£40k, which is a lot for a 'fun' car...

I think the Exige is probably the way to go after an Elise, and as the roof is removable, you don't even have to sacrifice the wind in your hair.

Having said what I did about the S, I will probanly look at used Rs when I come to change, because let's face, more power is never a bad thing is it? :lol:


----------



## 535dboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Next door neighbour test drove SC a couple of weekends back and said it said it was a fantastic, better than the Exige S he tried the same day but as you say Â£40k for most people is a lot to have as a fun car


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Well guys thats my 111R bought and shipped back the Northern Ireland this afternoon, amazing car.....


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

TTwiggy said:


> congats on your choice of car Paulie - mine's just approaching 5k miles, and the engine has really loosened up (and sounds much better too)
> 
> I had the chance to drive both the S and R back-to-back at Hethel, and although it's fun to rev the R up to 8.5k revs, the S is just as capable, and on the road the wider torque band makes for a much more pleasant drive.


Cheers Richard,yea the S just suited my driving style,the R would (probably)have driven me nuts.Did drive the SC as well,and it is very very impressive,but like you say Â£40k for a weekend toy is just plain daft.
Did you do the Lotus driving course at Hethel?I'm booked in on 22nd March for a days looning around the circuit


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

paulie1 said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > congats on your choice of car Paulie - mine's just approaching 5k miles, and the engine has really loosened up (and sounds much better too)
> ...


yeah I had a two day visit as 'apparently' I bought my car during a promotional period (so it was free!) Day one was a factory visit, but day two was hooning (and they let you hoon - no rev limits etc)

You'll do understeer/oversteer and power slides on the 'circle', a slalom course and then full track - great fun.

You should get instruction from Lotus legend Alastair McQueen - the guy who pretty much developed the Elise (and the Lotus Cortina!)


----------

